# Crossbasket House Lanarkshire, December 2011.



## Black (Dec 14, 2011)

Crossbasket House was built during the 16th Century as a fortified tower, 
with extensions during the 19th century.
The building is grade A listed,
became surplus to requirements during the 1990s.
sold for £850.000 August 2011,
now part of a development.







16th century tower




















behind a wall of glass


















































[email protected]


----------



## highcannons (Dec 14, 2011)

That's really nice, great old place. Do you know what it was used for before closure? That's a fire door on the glass screen.


----------



## Black (Dec 14, 2011)

highcannons said:


> That's really nice, great old place. Do you know what it was used for before closure? That's a fire door on the glass screen.



last used as a nursery


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2011)

That's lovely. Fabulous little quatrefoil window at the top of the staircase. Really nice find.


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2011)

That's a lovely building, I hope someone gives it the care it deserves soon.


----------



## lilli (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh I like this  ... Not too keen on the pokey new looking kitchen though!!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks a gorgeous building but it also looks like it's mid restore?

Great stuff!


----------

